# New Car- Waiting on Registration



## crackinthekraken (Nov 12, 2015)

So I just got a brand spankin' new car and I want to start driving for Uber! Unfortunately it's still got dealer plates until the state of California gets around to mailing me the new registration. My question is: Am I allowed to start driving while the car still has the dealer plates on it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes you are, I didn't even have the correct registration and they approved the vehicle.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Nov 12, 2015)

Whoo! Time to start stacking some paper


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

crackinthekraken said:


> Whoo! Time to start stacking some paper


Stacking pennies is more like it.


----------

